# Can I consider these doormats?



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

My dad and I hit the water around 3 am this mornin tryin to catch some early fall stripers or hybrids, but the waterwas still just a little to warm. When daylight came wetied on some jigs and started our hunt for the next favorite fish on the list, flounder. Overall conditions were ok but not the best. Wind was killin us this mornin and my dad wasnt on his A game. But we still had some success, My dad caught a 20" red and I caught 3 flounder,measured and weighed them all.Biggest flatty was 24", 6 1/4 lbs, another 22 1/2", 5 3/4 lbs and another 18" at 2 3/4 lbs.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

You caught em call them what you want just make sure you call me for dinner.:hungry Really great job wish I could do that well.


----------



## another fisherman (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice flatties!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah,definitely, the bigger 2 will for sure fall under the DOORMAT classification!!! I bet they fought like hell on hook & line. I would love to run some steel through a couple like that. Good job. :bowdown :clap :bowdown


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

extremely nice fish....good job


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely doormat status! Nice job.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I need one for my front door. I mean frying pan.

Sweet!!!


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Do I smell crabmeat stuffing??:hungry

Very nice fish- great job!! :clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, sure can call those doormats. Nice fish.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch !!!!!!!!!!!!! Good eating with crab meat stuffed in em. You da man :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Scott


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll be able to tell you if their doormats if you tell me where you caught themoke


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY Nice Flounder. Good on ya mate!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Yea I would say so Nice Job:bowdown


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep, those are doormats.:bowdown


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice doormats snake dude!:bowdown


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch! Those are some studd flounder!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! Awesome looking Flounder. Doormats?........Thoses are more like Area Rugs in my book. Great Work!!!!!!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Man those are some nice doormates there:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow! nice flounder


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

DOORMATS!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I can count the times I've seen flounder that large posted on this forum.... great catch guys....awesome pic. 

3am....gotta love that....in fact, I'm gonna try to wake up at 2 am next time I go out,not that I 'll catch flounder that size ..I just like the idea of being out there that early......thanks for te report. :clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Heck Yeah!!! :clap


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have a couple of stuffed flounder recipes for these guys. But first things first, that little guy is getting fried up for some fish sandwichs tonight. 

Several of youll have asked me where I caught them. Im not going to say the exact hole but all of them were caught on blackwater at the mouth of yellow river on chart. jigs.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

ya dern right those are great fish:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

yellow river?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown What time's dinner?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

If you go down blackwater from the shell pile ramp past the bridge you will come to another body of flowing water called yellow river.

Cant miss it, makes a big shallow sandbar area.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Snakeman! aand Swee'eet! 

Way to go, knowing how toown that flounder bite!

And have to love that 3 a.m. start!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

OUCH...those are are really nice!


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

> *snakeman14 (9/22/2008)*If you go down blackwater from the shell pile ramp past the bridge you will come to another body of flowing water called yellow river.
> 
> Cant miss it, makes a big shallow sandbar area.


NICE FISH! 

I thought you weren't going to give up thehole. Don't ever cheat on your wife because you can't keep a secret.I've had that spot all to myself all summer...not any more.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post, well written, thanks so much. You get 5 stars!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

BooHoo! Stickmyshare. 

Way to go on the nice flounder!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Great job!:bowdown


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

> *Frayed Knot (9/24/2008)*BooHoo! Stickmyshare.
> 
> Way to go on the nice flounder!


I'll play along...

first...I wasn't BOO HOOing, I was laughing. He's not going to give up the spot, but soooo mannny people wanted it. If he were a girl, he'd be the most popular babe in town. He give it up just because sooooo mannny guys wanted it.

second...if you ever been there you'd know. you can find boats out there all night long every night of the week (even 3AM). that place has been there for hundreds of years, so do you think he and his dad are the only ones who fish it. hell i've seen the marine patrol out there no less than 3 times. 

third...does anyone have any public water to themselves? especially a spot that is nota secret with no less than 4 boat ramps and 3 camp grounds within 5 miles.

fourth...there are more slot size reds in that area than you can shake a stick at, but he didn't tell you that. why? because that is what he is targeting and doesn't want every tournament red fisherman in "his" hole.

fifth...don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

Very NICE CATCH!!:usaflag


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

hey hey hey guys calm down its ok. I thought it was funny that stickmyshare put that about the spot. Its not like I care, plus anybody who fishes that area of blackwater long enough knows where this deep whole is.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

> *snakeman14 (9/25/2008)*hey hey hey guys calm down its ok. I thought it was funny that stickmyshare put that about the spot. Its not like I care, plus anybody who fishes that area of blackwater long enough knows where this deep whole is.


thanks and anybody that fishes there knows you are never alone. once againvery nice fish.


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

No I am Very sorry to say those are not door mats.......Those are freaking area rugs..... VERY NICE CATCH!


----------

